# change in background check speed?



## nate (12 Oct 2006)

Does anyone know if background checks are going through faster these days with the recent surge in enrollment?  I am waiting for a background check and a prior learning assesment.


----------



## kincanucks (13 Oct 2006)

nate said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if background checks are going through faster these days with the recent surge in enrollment?  I am waiting for a background check and a prior learning assesment.



Background checks (ERCs) can be completed in two to three business days if there are no criminal or credit hits and that has been the case for the last three years.  Don't know how much faster you think they can get.


----------



## dekingston (16 Oct 2006)

I had to do and ERC because I had lived outside of Canada after I turned 18 and it took me roughly two years to get it completed because I had lived in two foreign countries. Just wondering how much of an impact does immediate family have on the ERC when you have to do one?


----------



## kincanucks (16 Oct 2006)

dekingston said:
			
		

> I had to do and ERC because I had lived outside of Canada after I turned 18 and it took me roughly two years to get it completed because I had lived in two foreign countries. Just wondering how much of an impact does immediate family have on the ERC when you have to do one?



You didn't do an ERC you did a pre-screening assessment.  Two very different processes.  Immediate family still living in scheduled countries could have some impact on your process.  How much is up to CSIS.


----------



## Yashiko (17 Oct 2006)

There is supposed to have been a great deal of changes regarding the pre-clearing assesments and the like for those who have lived overseas in the 10 years prior to their application lately. Keep in touch with your recruiting office - because they can often change without notice these days and circumstances can switch overnight. I faced a similar situation (having had lived overseas during a student exchange) and it only just cleared up after many months of little progress regarding the status of my file. If you don't hear from Recruiting every 3-4 weeks, just phone to ask if there has been any news. If anything, you'll just get a "Sorry, no news" and you atleast know they haven't just been sitting on your file for only god knows how long.

CSIS can though, according to my recruiting corporal, take anywhere from a couple months to a few years to clear things up depending on where you lived, if you have immediate family overseas and the such. As well, it can take time to for them to confirm info with other countries. I gathered as much proof of my activies during my months abroad as possible, and sent them off in hopes that it would be useful in some way - if this is feasible, you may want to do the same as that way CSIS can more easily obtain things like (student or work) visa numbers and the like to check things, even though the extent I divulged about my country while living abroad was teaching elementary students about Canada as part of a program for "international" involvement with local school kids.   I don't really know how helpful it actually ended up being but as my recruiting corporal said, it couldn't hurt, and it might just help.


----------



## EDTA (10 May 2010)

Hi everybody, 
I have a question about background checking. 
I applied for a subsidized position in 2009. My file was accepted and opened in March 2009. My documents were sent to Ottawa in May 2009. Until now one year has passed, I still need to wait for the background checking result. Without the results I can’t fully enrolled in CF. 
I wonder how come the background chking spents so long time? What is the possible reason? 

Hope somebody who had such similar experience can share his/her information with me. Thanks.


----------



## Pokiey (10 May 2010)

The only thing I could think of was if there was anything questionable on your application that required further investigation.  Did you live or travel overseas or anything like that?  Ever been charged with anything?  Really there could be a million reasons.

Have you contacted your recruiting center?  That would be my first step as ultimately they are the ones that hold the answer, anything said here would only be speculation.  Good luck!


----------



## Nesopgal (10 May 2010)

Have you tried calling your local CFRC ? Your recruiter or anybody with access to your file would do much better at explaining this whole situation then anybody on this forum that cannot see your file. Since time frames can vary on many many things. :2c:

Give it shot tomorrow if you haven't yet!

Good Luck


----------



## GAP (10 May 2010)

This has been discussed endlessly.....do a search.


----------



## mariomike (10 May 2010)

EDTA said:
			
		

> I have a question about background checking.



http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/12875.0


----------



## EDTA (10 May 2010)

Thanks for your replies. 

Yes, I am oversea. 

I have a parking ticket which I  have applied for going to the court, but until now I haven't been arranged to go to court yet. 

I called the local CFRC, the lady told me they are still checking my background. She didn't mentioned the parking ticket. 

Also, thanks for the link 
"http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/12875.0"


I think the thing I  can do is only just to wait. Thanks everybody.


----------



## Robbie4296 (21 May 2010)

Just a comment on this thread, would a parking ticket really effect the process, I would find that hard to believe, could someone shed light on this.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (21 May 2010)

No a parking ticket will not keep you from joining.


----------



## Robbie4296 (21 May 2010)

didnt think so, if that were the case it would be a small army we would have lol


----------



## armychick2009 (21 May 2010)

I don't think it'd be the parking ticket itself but I'm just guessing here... if you don't pay the ticket, it eventually is counted as "guilty" and then you are obliged to pay for it. Would these unpaid tickets not at some point, go to a collections agency if the person does not pay it? Then, that would eventually lead to a poor credit rating? And, wouldn't this then begin to affect the recruiting process as you need to have no unresolved issues financially?

I'm just guessing -- I know I was asked something along these lines during my interview.

Mind if I quickly add something? Don't take it personally (I'm not aiming it at you directly, as I don't know your situation. This is just my observation as someone who used to hire people...  But - even though it may be *just* a parking ticket, is it something you were responsible for that has been neglected. If you are willing to neglect something in your personal life, how does this transfer to other areas of your life? Work ethic? Will something go 'uncompleted' at work that you may deem unimportant but was actually crucial to other people doing their job successfully? Potentially, something that could in the future risk someone's safety? This goes for ANY kind of job, not just in the forces.

I'd suggest you just try to find a way to pay for the ticket, get that into the clear and have one less hurdle to deal with later.... 

Good luck and hope your file gets moving again soon!


----------



## Robbie4296 (21 May 2010)

That is a very good point I would say, I personally dont have the ticket just read a earlier post, but neglect on small things do lead to bigger neglect which you are right, but  I think every case is different, meaning I went to renew my plates 2years ago and on my file there was a parking ticket, I never seen it on the truck which I explained to them and of course it didnt matter it was still there, so I paid it, this was in Toronto, now I hear in Edmonton  it would have actually gone to collections, after a few months and just to think that would have had an affect on my credit score all because it either blew off or some punk kid thought it would be funny to take it off my truck, so point being is not everything is black and white and there is unfortunate things that happen to people, i.d. theft etc. But as you said if someone totally neglects things then yes what else do they neglect!


----------



## Retired AF Guy (21 May 2010)

EDTA said:
			
		

> Hi everybody,
> I have a question about background checking.
> I applied for a subsidized position in 2009. My file was accepted and opened in March 2009. My documents were sent to Ottawa in May 2009. Until now one year has passed, I still need to wait for the background checking result. Without the results I can’t fully enrolled in CF.
> I wonder how come the background chking spents so long time? What is the possible reason?
> ...



Background checks are conducted by CSIS. They do a lot of them per year. For example, in 2008-09 they did over 130,000 security checks including 15,000+ for the military. This includes everything from background checks like yourself to those applying for a Top Secret clearance. The reality is that you are (and others like you) at the bottom of the ladder and of low priority.


----------



## mariomike (21 May 2010)

Robbie4296 said:
			
		

> Just a comment on this thread, would a parking ticket really effect the process, I would find that hard to believe, could someone shed light on this.



Topic: "How to proceed (unpaid, paid parking ticket)":
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/84486/post-819270.html#msg819270


----------



## Otis (21 May 2010)

I hate to burst all of your bubbles, but YES, an unpaid parking ticket can TOTALLY affect the process.

An unpaid parking ticket is ... (dun dun DAH!) A LEGAL OBLIGATION TO THE COURTS!

Therefore, if you have an unpaid parking ticket, the court CAN oblige you to appear....thereby preventing the CF from sending you where THEY want you.

If you have an unpaid parking ticket, we're going to make you pay it prior to us continuing your application process.

How do I know this? I've told about a thousand people this exact thing in the last two years ... using THIS exact example to demonstrate an "outstanding legal obligation" that we're looking for with the CRNC.


----------



## Robbie4296 (21 May 2010)

Makes total sense also, this forum is a wealth of info!!


----------



## EDTA (24 May 2010)

Thanks guys, I got so many valuable answers.

 I have got a call on last Wednesday, I was told that I would take an interview in the next next week. It's so exciting! 

So I got another question: how would every body address yourself in interview? I kow most people will wear suit and shirt. Then how about the hair style? I just want to braid my long hair, but my husband says it is toooo plain. He suggests my to cut a faddish mode. But I think it is a military interview not a fashion interview.  So could anybody give me a suggestion? 

Thanks.


----------



## mariomike (24 May 2010)

EDTA said:
			
		

> Then how about the hair style? I just want to braid my long hair, but my husband says it is toooo plain. He suggests my to cut a faddish mode. But I think it is a military interview not a fashion interview.  So could anybody give me a suggestion?
> Thanks.



"Hairstyles for a job interview":
http://www.hairfinder.com/hair4/interview-hairstyles.htm

http://www.glamour.com/beauty/blogs/girls-in-the-beauty-department/2009/09/4-job-interview-hair-ideas.html

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2934098/how_to_fix_your_hair_for_a_job_interview.html?cat=7

http://www.allure.com/beauty/blogs/reporter/2009/09/the-best-job-interview-hair.html

http://www.bellasugar.com/How--Job-Interview-Hair-Makeup-1083269


----------



## George Wallace (24 May 2010)

EDTA said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, I got so many valuable answers.
> 
> I have got a call on last Wednesday, I was told that I would take an interview in the next next week. It's so exciting!
> 
> ...



This has absolutely nothing to do with "BACKGROUND CHECKS".  I would suggest you look at the topics that cover the "INTERVIEW".


----------



## EDTA (24 May 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> "Hairstyles for a job interview":
> http://www.hairfinder.com/hair4/interview-hairstyles.htm
> 
> http://www.glamour.com/beauty/blogs/girls-in-the-beauty-department/2009/09/4-job-interview-hair-ideas.html
> ...



Thanks Mariomike, your answers are so professional. 

Thanks  George, I have searched many questions and answers about the interview.  

The peoples in the forum are really nice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Wish everybody enjoy the holiday~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## teabag87 (16 Jul 2013)

I haven't sent in my CDN forces application yet because I am waiting until I move provinces. This gives me more time to review my application.

In the part where I have to put 'Work Experience' (this also includes volunteer work) I have quiet a bit of volunteer work, but I have two pieces of volunteer work which was casual and not recorded anywhere.

My question(s) is......Is this okay to send in? If not, will the Recruiting Office give me a chance to explain my predicament, if you will? Is volunteer work included in background checks?

I don't want the CF to think I'm one of those guys who lies on an application. I am not willing to throw away my future anyway.

Thanks guys,
 :yellow:


----------



## RectorCR (16 Jul 2013)

The background check is a criminal background check....has nothing to do with your "employment"


----------



## DAA (16 Jul 2013)

teabag87 said:
			
		

> I haven't sent in my CDN forces application yet because I am waiting until I move provinces. This gives me more time to review my application.
> In the part where I have to put 'Work Experience' (this also includes volunteer work) I have quiet a bit of volunteer work, but I have two pieces of volunteer work which was casual and not recorded anywhere.
> My question(s) is......Is this okay to send in? If not, will the Recruiting Office give me a chance to explain my predicament, if you will? Is volunteer work included in background checks?
> I don't want the CF to think I'm one of those guys who lies on an application. I am not willing to throw away my future anyway.
> ...



At some point in the process, you will be given the opportunity to go over your application and I am sure they will probably ask you to substantiate some of the details which you have provided.


----------



## teabag87 (16 Jul 2013)

RectorCR said:
			
		

> The background check is a criminal background check....has nothing to do with your "employment"





			
				DAA said:
			
		

> At some point in the process, you will be given the opportunity to go over your application and I am sure they will probably ask you to substantiate some of the details which you have provided.



Thanks for the help; much appreciated


----------



## Delaney1986 (16 Jul 2013)

RectorCR said:
			
		

> The background check is a criminal background check....has nothing to do with your "employment"



That may not be entirely correct. The company that performs the background checks was contacting my former employers seeking confirmation of employment/references.

Just my experience.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (16 Jul 2013)

Delaney1986 said:
			
		

> ... The company that performs the background checks was contacting my former employers seeking confirmation of employment/references.
> 
> Just my experience.



Correct. I recently had to renew my CRNC forms/info and professional references are required. I can't confirm with 100% certainty whether or not employers are contacted outside of those I listed, but they definitely confirm job history during the background checks, both during the initial checks and going forward. Credit history is part of that check also.


----------

